# Lease End Charges Dispute



## Buckeye Bmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all:

Just turned in my 2007 X3 at local dealership in Scottsdale, AZ. Car is pristine, except for very small, less than 1/16th of an inch chip in windshield (it's in the wiper zone). BMW wants $600 from me to replace the entire windshield, which of course I'm disputing. Don't know if or how I do this, but it seems over the top from my perspective on something that could have easily been missed or overlooked at inspection.

Any options on my part, aside from swearing off BMW for any future purchases? How about having it waived if I purchase / lease another vehicle? Or, can I just repair the chip myself (Safelite Repair et al)? Or is there a legitimate process for disputing lease end charges with BMWFS? I realize insurance may cover this, but probably with a large deductible on my part.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thx to all.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I think you may be screwed. All glass has to be without any cracks or other visible damage. If they will accept it I would try to have it repaired. Most insurance companies will waive the deductible if it can be repaired instead of replaced. Good luck.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you under mileage? Have you leased before? Are you leasing again?

Bottom line the windshield is chipped and in the wiper sweep... CPO and saftey related means it has to be replaced.... But you might be able to save something.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

If you lease again from BMW you should be able to get it waived.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

My read of the lease end guidelines seems to indicte they are wrong...

http://fs.bmwusa.com/BmwFsPulp/VEHLEA_Safety.htm

It says any star or crack within the sweep is not acceptable- a 1/16" CHIP is not a star nor crack.

Ask for their written criteria they are using. The published specs are sloppy... on the "OK Side" they mention "chip", but on the "not OK side" they fail to address anything related to chips.

GL

A

PS A "chip" is not a 'star' or 'crack' ... indeed they specifically differentiate among these. Also, try and get them to commit to the term "chip" in writing. Once you have that in writing you can contest it based on documents- and not on 'reinspections'.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine got a chip a week after taking delivery. I put in a claim with my insurance and they had safelite come and fix it. I called BMWFS and they said that would be fine, just keep the paperwork. My insurance also said if necessary they would replace the windshield--I think that would have cost me a deductible but the chip repair was free (to me). Call your insurance co!


----------



## Buckeye Bmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks to all for the tips. Insurance covers it but it's a $500 deductible on comprehensive. I am leasing / buying again, unless this can't be resolved, then I'm no longer a BMW customer. I'll pursue the chip vs. star angle, will let you know, however supposedly rain-sensing windshields cannot be "repaired" only replaced.

Still in negotiations, but the most effective tactic so far has been to talk directly with BMWFS. They have agreed to waive half of the $600, so we're down to $300. I'll let everyone know what the final outcome is. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

If it can be fixed by safelite there is no deductible....at least there was none for me and BMWFS had told me that the repair should be fine....


----------



## Buckeye Bmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Thx, erdoran, you're right. Just called Safelite Repair, they can repair it for fifty bucks. (BTW: Mention State Farm and Preferred Plan and you get this discounted rate). Thanks again.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Glad to help--hey, you got it cheap, I think they charged Geico $150 or so--at least it cost me zero! Please let us know if you have a problem once it's fixed because I have to turn mine in soon--although like I said, BMWFS over the phone at the time said as long as it's done professionally and I have paperwork that will be fine, so I'd be surprised if there is an issue.


----------



## Buckeye Bmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to post the final result on this to all. I was able to take back possession of the car from the dealership and take it to Safelite Repair. They successfully repaired the very small chip / star (1/16th of an inch or so) in the wiper zone. It looked great and was almost impossible to see from the outside (could still notice it a bit from the interior). Returned car to dealership, they re-inspected it and removed the $600 fee, no problem. Total cost: $50, due to discount to State Farm insurance holders. Beats the heck out of the $600 the dealer wanted for a total replacement. 

Lesson learned: Everything's negotiable and don't take the initial dealer (or BMWFS) response as final. And, unfortunately, don't expect the dealer to help you with what your options are. Hope it helps. Now, on to deciding what BMW to drive next! :thumbup:


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

You lease, you pay the repairs. The guide is fair and accurate. Your windshield is cracked pay the bill. Or make a deal...i.e lease another from the dealership youre returning to. You want the dealer/bmwfs to eat the repair for your windshield? Enough already.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

The BoatMan said:


> You lease, you pay the repairs. The guide is fair and accurate. Your windshield is cracked pay the bill. Or make a deal...i.e lease another from the dealership youre returning to. You want the dealer/bmwfs to eat the repair for your windshield? Enough already.


Y'know, the dealership could have told buckeye about safetlite and recommended he use them, rather than trying to stick him for $600--he wasn't trying to duck doing the repair, he just didn't know what his options were, or that he even had options. Shame on them for not suggesting this!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

You have the option for a pre-lease inspection. It's not up to the dealer to recommend cheaper repairs. Give me a break already. Take some responsbility and stop complaining.


----------



## Buckeye Bmer (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, Boatman, just goes to show there's one in every crowd. :tsk: Sometimes I'm amazed at the lack of decorum from posters.

If you think a good business strategy is losing a loyal BMW customer and a new car deal simply because you want to make a couple hundred bucks on a windshield replacement, you're not a good businessman. All I wanted was something fair, and I was presented with a take it or leave it attitude. Sounds like you're in the tank for the dealerships instead of the consumer. 

So in summary, you think I should have bent over instead of disputing things and going from $600 out of pocket to $50; you think the dealership was being fair and honest about things, even though BMWFS backed off immediately from $600 to $300, and; you think the dealership shouldn't be customer focused and provide options, but instead p--s off customers so they lose deals and go elsewhere. Brilliant approach. Good luck with it.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Just saying...if I was buying (not bought, but considering) a used car with a CPO and I found a chip that had been repaired within the wiper sweep, would I be right to complain?

Just to put the shoe on the other foot....

A


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ard said:


> Just saying...if I was buying (not bought, but considering) a used car with a CPO and I found a chip that had been repaired within the wiper sweep, would I be right to complain?
> 
> Just to put the shoe on the other foot....
> 
> A


Sure you can complain and they can either replace the windshield or you can decide not to buy the car. IMHO many dealers CPO cars that are in so so shape. I recently got a CPO and looked at about 20 of them with only about 4 meeting my specs. Most of them look like crap and clearly did not get the reconditioning that BMW CPO standards state the cars should get.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Doesn't every insurance policy include glass?


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Profit on CPO is insane.

For all the cars that come through needing a new windshield, there's a bunch more that only need new tires and some touch-up paint, and the dealer goes laughing to the bank.

For a loyal BMW customer, there's no excuse for the dealer not covering these sort of trivialities.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Newmanium said:


> Profit on CPO is insane.
> 
> For all the cars that come through needing a new windshield, there's a bunch more that only need new tires and some touch-up paint, and the dealer goes laughing to the bank.
> 
> For a loyal BMW customer, there's no excuse for the dealer not covering these sort of trivialities.


Really? How long have you been a used car manager?


----------

